# Forgot BIOS settings password.Help pls!!!



## Krsnik (Oct 15, 2010)

So my dad came home with an old floppy drive and asked me to install it.That was easy enough.But the drive wont read any discs and when i searched the internet is says i should try enabling it in BIOS.There's the problem.A few months ago i locked the BIOS and forgot the password.So every time my computer starts up and i hit DEL to enter the BIOS it asks me for a password.I never write down my passwords and i've already tried everything i might have put in in but nothing works.I know i can remove the CMOS battery to reset it but i really don't want to.So i'm asking is there any other way to reset the password other than removing the CMOS battery?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

1) Forum rules prevent us from helping with password problems.
2) Either remove the cmos battery or some motherboards have a clear cmos jumper on the motherboard.

That is about as far as we can help you.

You sure you just don't have the floppy cable connected backwards. Did that once myself.


----------

